# Worth Upgrading to the Roamio from Premiere 4



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

I am debating on whether I should consider selling my Premiere 4 (with 2TB HD upgrade) for a Roamio Basic or Plus. Tuners aside, is the interface really that much faster? I do notice the lag in the Premiere, but it isn't painfully slow IMO. Just trying to ascertain whether it's worth spending the extra cash.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Lot's of discussion here about your question and it seems most folks think the Roamio is a significant upgrade over the Premiere and a lot faster. Take some time and look around the forum. Only you can decide if a Roamio upgrade is for you.

I upgraded from a series 3 ( 3 of them in fact) and I could not be happier! Good luck in your search.:up:


----------



## TrooperOrange (Apr 23, 2012)

DM3MD157 said:


> I am debating on whether I should consider selling my Premiere 4 (with 2TB HD upgrade) for a Roamio Basic or Plus. Tuners aside, is the interface really that much faster? I do notice the lag in the Premiere, but it isn't painfully slow IMO. Just trying to ascertain whether it's worth spending the extra cash.


I did, and feel I made the right choice. I was cleaning up the old Premeire (Elite, whatever) to put on ebay and going back to use the menus I was shocked at how slow they were.

The speed of the Roamio is a SIGNIFICANT upgrade. That alone to me is worth the price of admission.

Wife acceptance factor is at an all time high with the Romaio. The netflix app is actually usable.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

DM3MD157 said:


> I am debating on whether I should consider selling my Premiere 4 (with 2TB HD upgrade) for a Roamio Basic or Plus. Tuners aside, is the interface really that much faster? I do notice the lag in the Premiere, but it isn't painfully slow IMO. Just trying to ascertain whether it's worth spending the extra cash.


I upgraded from an XL4 to a Roamio Plus (and then put a 2TB hard drive in it) and am very happy with the upgrade.

The Roamio is simply a LOT faster than the XL4 in the TiVo menus. Netflix is actually a joy to use instead of being painful. Six tuners means I don't have clipping and overlaps during key prime-time slots.

Very worthwhile upgrade IMO even though it was very pricey getting out of the XL4 (new TiVo with service was about $850 and I only got $500 for my old one).


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Seeing the difference in performance with the Roamio firsthand - my advice: Absolutely worth the upgrade.


----------



## wolfskinbjc (Apr 17, 2010)

i had two premiers.....tried the roamio but was hesitant to spend the money.....happy to report i sold both premiers and have a roamio plus and mini...best investment ive spent! You wont be unhappy.


----------



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice peoples. I would like to actually try out a Roamio. I know BB sells it, but I'm not sure if they have it available to play with.

The ironic thing is I just got a Premiere 4 last week (used) and I'm already thinking of switching up!  I was first debating on the Basic model, but I might as well get the 6 tuner Plus.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

6 tuners and faster speed are worth the upgrade in my opinion. And the Stream capability is nice too, if you have a use for it.

Although the 4 tuner Premiere units are so cheap right now that if you're budget constrained it's not a bad option.


----------



## sdnative1 (Mar 7, 2009)

DM3MD157 said:


> I am debating on whether I should consider selling my Premiere 4 (with 2TB HD upgrade) for a Roamio Basic or Plus. Tuners aside, is the interface really that much faster? I do notice the lag in the Premiere, but it isn't painfully slow IMO. Just trying to ascertain whether it's worth spending the extra cash.


I realize this is a dated thread now but since the menu system was overhauled in 2014, the Premiere isn't as slow as before. I'm glad I didn't take a wallet hit by selling it for less than I bought it for all for yet another upgrade.


----------

